
The Blurring of the Public and Private Markets - jhonovich
http://avc.com/2015/11/the-blurring-of-the-public-and-private-markets/
======
cs702
_...and we VCs are now facing the choice of whether to markdown our portfolios
in reaction to Fidelity’s markdowns or explain to our investors and auditors
why we did not do that._

As expected. See previous discussion at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10549398](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10549398)

Long-term, the public and private markets are indeed blurring. Short-term, the
question is whether and how this round of unicorn write-downs will impact
headline valuations and the capital raising climate for companies at earlier
stages. In other words, will this make it harder for startups to raise
capital?

